# An interesting pastime



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I was enjoying the solitude of being the only resident of my favourite French campsite when Mr & Mrs French Couple pulled in with their ancient caravan.
Early the next morning Mrs French Couple (middle aged/elderly), marched out of the site fully equipped to walk to the North pole - boots, anorak, walking poles, backpack etc. Mr French Couple remained in charge of the caravan and their two middle aged/elderly labradors.

3 hours later Mr French Couple, equally kitted out, walked out of the site being pulled by his 2 dogs who resembled blood hounds on the trail of some escaped convict - I think baying is the word.

Later that evening they all returned together.

Not sure what you call it but interesting to watch in action.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
I love "observing people" ,not to be confused with "Stareing " as my wife accuses me of. People watching is what i like to call it and its very easy to do,you don't have to concentrate,like reading a book,or heaven forbid,watch soaps!.
Recently,at a stop for a bite to eat and dog walkies in a rest area,i observed a PERSON!(Male) open the boot of his car,place a drink tin on the edge of the boot,rumage around and walk off,later when they were leaving another PERSON (Female),came to the back of the car and started to close the boot,i shouted stop,the lady froze,the chap had instant recall,laughed and removed the tin,i got a thank you for that. However you must remember while trying to do good,"Many a mans mouth,has earned him a broken nose."LOL.
Gearjammer.
PS If you see me "Bird watching" in a supermarket car park,don't tell Jennifer.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

On a French motorway aire, stopped for lunch, saw a family with two young children, a large bloody knife in the man's hand, and a hen squirming in death throes on the ground at his feet. When they saw me they hurriedly picked up the hen and put it in a cardboard box but seemed to just leave the blood all over the grass. Not very pleasant for the next person or family who stopped, and anyone walking a dog would have thought it had shredded its feet!
lala


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Aubignas in the Ardeche is one of the most amazing Aires I have ever been on. 

One Friday evening, big MH pulled into the service area and did all the business then parked up, looking out over the beautiful scenery in the gorgeous weather.

Immediately, Mr MHowner went back up to the service area with water container, without drawing a breath to take in the view.

Back down, and Mrs MHowneress starts washing all the cupboards, inside and out, dispatching Mr MHowner back for more water every ten minutes or so. Then they came out and washed the front of the MH, with Mrs giving precise instructions. She then cleaned the floor and the little mat was taken outside and washed down with a cloth.

All this took over an hour and while she was busy inside, he spent his time standing sheepishly at the door, hands behind his back, waiting for the next water demand. 

I have to admit, I wanted to tell him to run off, to the pub, or anywhere.... leave her at it. 

Hard not to get emotionally involved when behaviour is so strange.
Mind you, our van was fairly grotty on the outside after three weeks on the road, and they kept looking at it, probably itching to come over and clean it, embarassed to be parked beside it.

Ca


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'm a confirmed nosey-parker- oops, people watcher myself. One of the perks of camping.

31st May, Arques aire, St Omer: about 9.30pm, 5 widely spread vans on the aire.

Cue loud and majestic chords on a grand piano with quiet orchestral background. We look out of our windows and what do we see ?

Tree-huggers ! It went on for about an hour. No audience other than 10 motorhomers discreetly peering from their vans. If anyone knows why they were there we'd be most interested !

G


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

We spent last night at the aire in Bourges town centre. There were a couple of chaps wandering around taking an interest in the various MHs pitched up. Being concerned about these 'characters' I approached them and engaged in conversation. From what I could make out (my French isn't brilliant and neither was their English), the one chap maintained that he owned the Hymer pitched next to the service point (all the (free) electrical sockets were in use). The most bizarre thing was that this guy actually lives in Brouges! He'd 'visit' the MH in his Mini Cooper (original) then disappear only to return a little later - he didn't spend the night in the MH. His sidekick seemed to be on very good terms with the MH owners pitched next to the first chap and I suspect that they also were locals. Mr Sidekick indicated to me that he'd be sleeping in his car (next to our motorhome!) and, sure enough, that's what he did. He left about 5am!
The whole situation was bizarre beyond belief!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bigtwin said:


> We spent last night at the aire in Bourges town centre. !


We've tried that one a couple of times and decided that most of the people actually next to the services are resident there. We tried further down- against the fence on the opposite side- but, although we're not a long van- the bikes were sticking out into the road and we decided we'd be waiting all night for the crash as someone ran into us.

Lovely town though ! Camping Robinson- the old municipal- is quite reasonable.

G


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> bigtwin said:
> 
> 
> > We spent last night at the aire in Bourges town centre. !
> ...


Yes a lovely town with an aire that should be great for visitors but for the bizarre behaviour of those individuals. What are they thinking?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bigtwin said:


> What are they thinking?


I wonder if it's the Bourges residents answer to free long-term motorhome storage ? Or perhaps his wife had kicked him out and he sleeps in the car while she sleeps in the van ?

G


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> bigtwin said:
> 
> 
> > What are they thinking?
> ...


Perhaps!

There are clear signs indicating a 48hr maximum duration of stay and you'd have thought that this strange behaviour would be noted and dealt with.

The funny thing was that as I was parking up I had to have the (rather long) overhang of my vehicle beyond the marked tarmac pitch and a French MH'r went to great lengths to point out that this was not allowed!


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Staring*

Two years ago we spent a night on the municipal site in La Rochelle (bit dodgy we thought). However two German MH's pulled in and parked side by side opposite us with both couples sitting outside sipping the vino and chatting. 
Just as dusk was approaching couple "A" depart to the confines of their van.
Couple "B" then started a heated discussion which carried on with him sitting outside in a chair and she inside the van.
Suddenly a cooking pot and contents comes flying out of the van with himself parrying the rather good shot.
This was followed by other items of domestic necessity accompanied with German terms of endearment himself now standing and skilfully dodging the shots.
All went quiet with both parties retired inside their vans.
Some time later, now absolutely pitch black we heard subdued voices from outside the German vans.
Both couples were now searching the area with torches, we think they were trying to locate their van keys used in the missile attack.

A good evening entertainment.
Steve


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

All that entertainment and its all free.

dave p


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Somewhere on the site is Pusser's wonderful account of what he saw from the luton window while parked on an aire !

Can anyone find it - ?

G


----------

